# Guess what we did...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK guys I took all the advice of you lovely sensible people...

And I decided not to keep thinking about those rats...the male and pregnant female. Especially as the female had already given birth...to 19babies apparently.

So it went out my head.

Except the LOVELY Argent on here messaged me saying she could help! I had a chance at saving these lovely rats from a life of inbreeding which seemed to be on the cards.

So I recontacted the girl about them. I am titling this thread "Guess what we did" but Argent is the only one who has done anything at the moment. She went out of her way to go and save these babies and their mum. We agreed a time...yet the b****y girl texts me at the time she was supposed to be meeting Argent asking me to ring her then starts interrogating me on my abilities to look after them!! Was so angry...and if i honest I didn't think she would turn up. She did but made Argent go back to her house to get them!! 

Anyways rant over! Important thing is they are now safe with Argent. Apparently they are OK...though there is a little runt who is looking weak so please guys this little one particular needs positive vibes!! Mum seems OK though is very protective and bit Argent twice  Sorry hun!!!

I am picking them up on Friday and promise pics at some point!

Thanks guys for your advice and support and sorry for so blatantly ignoring you all  :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

woohoo! At least theyre safe :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Starlite said:


> woohoo! At least theyre safe :thumbup:


I know thats what I couldn't gt out of my head! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hehe, it was fun, honest! *finger throbs* I can't wait to get a closer look at the eepers before they leave!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So Im guessing the woman new you sent Argent... I was thinking for a min the woman started questioning you and was going to start a bidding war


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay they are safe, Ive been worried about them myself, you are both heros.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> So Im guessing the woman new you sent Argent... I was thinking for a min the woman started questioning you and was going to start a bidding war


And congratulations guys for doing your bit and giving these guys a chance...:thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

well done to you both x x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh well done! both of you!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> So Im guessing the woman new you sent Argent... I was thinking for a min the woman started questioning you and was going to start a bidding war


Yeah she knew I was sending someone...and then that was gonna be a problem! She is at college apparently till 8 in evening yet I was getting slated for going to uni!!

Argent is the only one who has done anything and I am so grateful! I couldn't believe how it affected me!

I am just glad theyre safe! And obviously can't wait to see babies on fri


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yeah she knew I was sending someone...and then that was gonna be a problem! She is at college apparently till 8 in evening yet I was getting slated for going to uni!!
> 
> Argent is the only one who has done anything and I am so grateful! I couldn't believe how it affected me!
> 
> I am just glad theyre safe! And obviously can't wait to see babies on fri


Soon you will have not only GMR but the need to Get More Cages..lol Like TDM.. a job well done...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Soon you will have not only GMR but the need to Get More Cages..lol Like TDM.. a job well done...


Thanks hun! Yeah I got a large empty zoozone for now...but already on the lookout for others. Found one on freecycle this morning...sounded like a freddy from the description/...but no reply as of yet  Lol! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun! Yeah I got a large empty zoozone for now...but already on the lookout for others. Found one on freecycle this morning...sounded like a freddy from the description/...but no reply as of yet  Lol! xx


25 rats.. that one hell of a jump from 3.. hehe.. If ya need a fosterer Im here.. but would need to sort a cage..lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow well done you!

This forum must be the best on the net for rescuing rodents :thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah she knew I was sending someone...and then that was gonna be a problem! She is at college apparently till 8 in evening yet I was getting slated for going to uni!!
> 
> Argent is the only one who has done anything and I am so grateful! I couldn't believe how it affected me!
> 
> I am just glad theyre safe! And obviously can't wait to see babies on fri


You're gunna have a hard time seeing the babies if she keeps up like this, she's amazingly defensive. I've been instructed to leave her to it...time will tell if the runt makes it now that mama's getting better food and warmth/quiet.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

You guys are amazin:thumbup:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yeah she knew I was sending someone...and then that was gonna be a problem! She is at college apparently till 8 in evening yet I was getting slated for going to uni!!
> 
> Argent is the only one who has done anything and I am so grateful! I couldn't believe how it affected me!
> 
> I am just glad theyre safe! And obviously can't wait to see babies on fri


Well done :thumbup: I bet you are so excited about seeing the babies  you are going to love watching them all grow and develop into their own little characters, you will want to keep them all :001_wub: wait until you have 26 ratties free ranging in your front room :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Just an update - mama spent all night making a new nest in the cage and moving her bubs from the box to the new nest. She ate like a champ too 

Unfortunately I found a bub on its own in the box. I carefully moved it out of the box next to the nest, she noticed, was rather angry I'd entered the cage, but then noticed the baby and promptly took him to the others, phew!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like your doing a good job there argent.. lol and she may not be grumpy for long when she realises your helping.. What happened to the male with these/ xxx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

She wanted to keep him unfortunately. Felt like I was being seriously glared at in her home so I didn't press further to take him, but I did encourage her to get him a buddy. She said "Oh no he fights with other males..." so I gave her some tips on introing which she did seem to take on. At 10 weeks, he shouldn't be too hormonal that he couldn't make friends with another young male.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> 25 rats.. that one hell of a jump from 3.. hehe.. If ya need a fosterer Im here.. but would need to sort a cage..lol


Thanks hun! I may take you up on that!



Verbatim said:


> wow well done you!
> 
> This forum must be the best on the net for rescuing rodents :thumbup:


:thumbup: There have been many yeah!



Petitepuppet said:


> You guys are amazin:thumbup:


Just hope they all pull through!



Daisymoo said:


> Well done :thumbup: I bet you are so excited about seeing the babies  you are going to love watching them all grow and develop into their own little characters, you will want to keep them all :001_wub: wait until you have 26 ratties free ranging in your front room :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I know! That is gonna be a little crazy!!!!:scared:



Argent said:


> Just an update - mama spent all night making a new nest in the cage and moving her bubs from the box to the new nest. She ate like a champ too
> 
> Unfortunately I found a bub on its own in the box. I carefully moved it out of the box next to the nest, she noticed, was rather angry I'd entered the cage, but then noticed the baby and promptly took him to the others, phew!


Awwwwww brill news they are doing OK! Well done on finding the one on its own! Hope she's gonna cope with all 19! How's the runt one?



Argent said:


> She wanted to keep him unfortunately. Felt like I was being seriously glared at in her home so I didn't press further to take him, but I did encourage her to get him a buddy. She said "Oh no he fights with other males..." so I gave her some tips on introing which she did seem to take on. At 10 weeks, he shouldn't be too hormonal that he couldn't make friends with another young male.


WHAT??? 10 weeks??? So these are probably litter mates too? No wonder Mum is small!! The girl didn't tell me that!!

19 is a big litter it seems...but for a first litter...when mum is so young!! Poor Mum!!

Btw what colour is mum? I can't remember what was said? And was Dad black hooded or have I remembered wrong....am sure she wrote down he was black and white. xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun! I may take you up on that!
> 
> :thumbup: There have been many yeah!
> 
> ...


I bet its well frustrating knowing they are there..lol They will soon be with you..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I bet its well frustrating knowing they are there..lol They will soon be with you..


I am very relieved they are now safe! But yeah wish I could skive tomorrow and go and get them  xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm only guessing they're about 10 weeks, I think I recall seeing that in the ad. Mummy's a gorgeous PEW, most of the babies have hoods developing already. Couldn't see runty this morning - as I say, I can't get a proper look at them just yet! The one on its own was a big'un luckily! Quite robust so he's probably fine and fed by now!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I'm only guessing they're about 10 weeks, I think I recall seeing that in the ad. Mummy's a gorgeous PEW, most of the babies have hoods developing already. Couldn't see runty this morning - as I say, I can't get a proper look at them just yet! The one on its own was a big'un luckily! Quite robust so he's probably fine and fed by now!


Thats fine...probably means the runty one is intergrated into the rest of the litter 

Was Dad black hooded? My sister's rats were PEW doe and black hooded male and they had a lovely mixture of black hooded, agouti hooded, white and possibly sandy (gingery!) hooded! Guess theres lots of possibilities!

Btw where can you get kitten/puppy milk? I am in Manchester atm and there are no pet shops around here! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Thats fine...probably means the runty one is intergrated into the rest of the litter
> 
> Was Dad black hooded? My sister's rats were PEW doe and black hooded male and they had a lovely mixture of black hooded, agouti hooded, white and possibly sandy (gingery!) hooded! Guess theres lots of possibilities!
> 
> Btw where can you get kitten/puppy milk? I am in Manchester atm and there are no pet shops around here! xx


Have you not got a P&H or even you could try your vets... Or even you may find it on the net..


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Only place I thought you can get it apart from online is the vets. Yes daddy's a black hooded - I do think there's some paler hoods as well. I spent this morning staring at the cage trying to catch a glimpse lol hope I'm not frightening her, she proper gets up on the bars and huffs!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Have you not got a P&H or even you could try your vets... Or even you may find it on the net..


I am so stupid...Im scouring tesco etc...i didnt even think of vets!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I am so stupid...Im scouring tesco etc...i didnt even think of vets!!!


Haha sometimes we think the answer is so diffcult we look beyond the easy things..lol

I will put it down to mummy blues for you. haha


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Only place I thought you can get it apart from online is the vets. Yes daddy's a black hooded - I do think there's some paler hoods as well. I spent this morning staring at the cage trying to catch a glimpse lol hope I'm not frightening her, she proper gets up on the bars and huffs!


Hehe awww bless her! Bet she is pretty scared and probably exhausted! She is doing an amazing job! xx xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at what I have just found!!!!!!!!!!

Preloved | 1 famale rat and babies allready been taken sorry for sale in Bolton, UK

She was gonna sell on babies at 2 weeks!!! Plus the number of babies has changed! Looked at her profile too...she was trying to sell me a kitten.of her bf's...yet she has a kitten!...Dodgy! Grrr!! xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Lactol Puppy replacement milk forumla at pets at home


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Look at what I have just found!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That was on their last night.. is that your rat?? and it says 16 babies.. :/


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> That was on their last night.. is that your rat?? and it says 16 babies.. :/


Yeah i know!! Its so confusing and dodgy!! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Lactol Puppy replacement milk forumla at pets at home


*faints in shock* you're recommending [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Look at what I have just found!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Opps just gave her a piece of my mind and sharpe end of my tounge.

People drive me crazy at times. espically the numb nuts like her.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder if she knows there is 16 babies and the reason mum is so protective is cause she has mithered them a bit..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> *faints in shock* you're recommending [email protected]!!!!!


Thats only becaus ei havent really seen anywhere else that sells it other than Batleys cash and carry where i get mine from 

But in emergency when i have to use Pets at home its only round corner and they still let me in dozy gets keep forgetting im the crazy person that carrie son with them. :arf:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Opps just gave her a piece of my mind and sharpe end of my tounge.
> 
> People drive me crazy at times. espically the numb nuts like her.


 Well done you! I was gonna wait till I have babies...she doesn't know where I live lol! Let me know if she replies! What you say? xx



momentofmadness said:


> I wonder if she knows there is 16 babies and the reason mum is so protective is cause she has mithered them a bit..


Yeah bet that is exactly why! she seemed to know how many from very early on after birth which surprised me...esp with so many little pink hippos! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah i know!! Its so confusing and dodgy!! xx


In kindest terms she was an absolute degenerate. That is her....she told me 18 babies last night when I collected them...felt like about that many - I'll try and count them tonight.

They were in a guinea pig cage in the middle of the front room, surrounded by smokers and toddlers so no wonder she's stressy...I really hope she chills out at my house, she's in pretty much absolute quiet the majority of the time.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Thats only becaus ei havent really seen anywhere else that sells it other than Batleys cash and carry where i get mine from
> 
> But in emergency when i have to use Pets at home its only round corner and they still let me in dozy gets keep forgetting im the crazy person that carrie son with them. :arf:


:thumbup: Prob is there isn't a [email protected] near me so was gonna pop into a vets...though i know it's likely to be more costly. Can you not get it at vets? xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Well done you! I was gonna wait till I have babies...she doesn't know where I live lol! Let me know if she replies! What you say? xx
> Yeah bet that is exactly why! she seemed to know how many from very early on after birth which surprised me...esp with so many little pink hippos! xx


Sorry this is a family based forum :thumbup:

No was nothing too bad just that she needs to educate herself before impulse buying then waiting for others to pick up the pieces, that was just the general gist ( although her email will be a tad long i fear she might get bord and not read the whole thing haha )


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> :thumbup: Prob is there isn't a [email protected] near me so was gonna pop into a vets...though i know it's likely to be more costly. Can you not get it at vets? xx


You possibly can or check local smaller pet shops they might have some.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> In kindest terms she was an absolute degenerate. That is her....she told me 18 babies last night when I collected them...felt like about that many - I'll try and count them tonight.
> 
> They were in a guinea pig cage in the middle of the front room, surrounded by smokers and toddlers so no wonder she's stressy...I really hope she chills out at my house, she's in pretty much absolute quiet the majority of the time.


Yeah exactly! Bad enough you had to go in there...but that poor baby was living in there! Mum and Dad were only separated a day or two before birth. She had the audacity to ask if I had a suitable cage...when she had advertised them both in a small hamster cage!!! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Sorry this is a family based forum :thumbup:
> 
> No was nothing too bad just that she needs to educate herself before impulse buying then waiting for others to pick up the pieces, that was just the general gist ( although her email will be a tad long i fear she might get bord and not read the whole thing haha )


haha well well done! She needed telling!



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> You possibly can or check local smaller pet shops they might have some.


OK will look out. Will get a [email protected] order in but will look elsewhere too! xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah exactly! Bad enough you had to go in there...but that poor baby was living in there! Mum and Dad were only separated a day or two before birth. She had the audacity to ask if I had a suitable cage...when she had advertised them both in a small hamster cage!!! xx


They were definatly seperated before she gave birth right?

I hope shes telling the truth because you might find yourself with another litter.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> They were definatly seperated before she gave birth right?
> 
> I hope shes telling the truth because you might find yourself with another litter.


Niki.. sit down quick before you read YR's post..lol


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Actually they did say they put her in a cardboard box on her own to give birth in...left her overnight and she'd chewed her way out of it and gave birth in a nappy behind the tv XD


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Argent said:


> Actually they did say they put her in a cardboard box on her own to give birth in...left her overnight and she'd chewed her way out of it and gave birth in a nappy behind the tv XD


I hope the bloody nappy behind the tv was clean.. that sounds disgusting..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> They were definatly seperated before she gave birth right?
> 
> I hope shes telling the truth because you might find yourself with another litter.


She said they would a couple of days before and that they had the day before....



momentofmadness said:


> Niki.. sit down quick before you read YR's post..lol


Seriously that has made me panic now...never even thought!



Argent said:


> Actually they did say they put her in a cardboard box on her own to give birth in...left her overnight and she'd chewed her way out of it and gave birth in a nappy behind the tv XD


First of all...YUK! Second...that makes it sound like she hadn't separated them before that...and after the babies had been born she texted me asking if i was selling a cage for the boy! Presumed he had stayed in the hamster cage...but now!!!!!!!!!!! Argh!!!!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Btw YR....is this what i need?

Lactol Gold Puppy Milk Supplement 500g by Beaphar | Pets at Home

or this...

Lactol Milk Supplement for Kittens and Puppies 500gm by Sherley's | Pets at Home

Or something else? xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Btw YR....is this what i need?
> 
> Lactol Gold Puppy Milk Supplement 500g by Beaphar | Pets at Home
> 
> ...


I used to use the Lactol Milk Supplement for Kittens and Puppies one.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I used to use the Lactol Milk Supplement for Kittens and Puppies one.


:thumbup: OK thanks...ordering now! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry...but is this OK to feed them or too big?

Mikki Mothering Kit Kitten Lactol Bottle Syringe PUPPY on eBay (end time 21-Nov-10 20:29:43 GMT)


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahh just caught up on this...thank god there are lovely caring people like you guys in the world to take care of the babies! I can't really give any tips though...i know my OH's ratty boys have kitten milk mixed in with EMP so it looks like porridge and a little side plate of kitten food and a few peas (obviously they are much older than these ones though - nearly 11 weeks old)

I hope all the babies are doing well


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> Ahh just caught up on this...thank god there are lovely caring people like you guys in the world to take care of the babies! I can't really give any tips though...i know my OH's ratty boys have kitten milk mixed in with EMP so it looks like porridge and a little side plate of kitten food and a few peas (obviously they are much older than these ones though - nearly 11 weeks old)
> 
> I hope all the babies are doing well


 thanks. Sorry to be stupid but what is EMP? And dry kitten food? xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

It's probably a sachet of wet kitten food. EMP is an egg biscuit food for birds but can be given to ratties mixed with water or soy milk.

No idea about the bottle Niki - the bubs are like, finger width at the moment, and about an inch long! I've heard of some people using a tiny paintbrush though I don't like the idea of that. I've seen syringes with like, a suuuuper tiny tube on the end, like a hairline tube or something, so that it's the size of a rat's teat.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> It's probably a sachet of wet kitten food. EMP is an egg biscuit food for birds but can be given to ratties mixed with water or soy milk.
> 
> No idea about the bottle Niki - the bubs are like, finger width at the moment, and about an inch long!


Ah Ok...cos I got some 7 week olds at home so will get some of that in then!

OK will look into the vets and get some syringes i think! Might even have a wrapped up spare from Roma's infection days. xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

niki87 said:


> thanks. Sorry to be stupid but what is EMP? And dry kitten food? xx


I think it's similar to bird food...it looks like dry egg/nuts/seeds mix...someone else on here with a little more knowledge might be able to help? The Breeder gave us a large bag of it when we got them.

EMP - £1.30 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> I think it's similar to bird food...it looks like dry egg/nuts/seeds mix...someone else on here with a little more knowledge might be able to help? The Breeder gave us a large bag of it when we got them.
> 
> EMP - £1.30 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs


Ah ok...though it says replace daily! Does this mean replace the food in the bowl or that once opened it only lasts a day? xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Ah ok...though it says replace daily! Does this mean replace the food in the bowl or that once opened it only lasts a day? xx


I assume it means change it everyday...my OH puts the bowl in at night and leaves it overnight whilst they eat and takes it out in the morning because it does dry out and go hard. The actual bag of stuff lasts for ages!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> I assume it means change it everyday...my OH puts the bowl in at night and leaves it overnight whilst they eat and takes it out in the morning because it does dry out and go hard. The actual bag of stuff lasts for ages!


 Though this is proving a costly day! Grrr not doing much on my essay lol !!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Get that essay done!!! My mum will kill me if I have to bring home 22 rats for the weekend, I was only taking Hugo and Mako! lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Get that essay done!!! My mum will kill me if I have to bring home 22 rats for the weekend, I was only taking Hugo and Mako! lol


Hehe its OK! It is to be handed in tomorrow so will defs have it finished by the end of tomorrow  I got lectures on thurs but defs coming up friday morning  xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hehe good good....will be a task and a half getting her into the carrier with her bubs without losing a finger!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Hehe good good....will be a task and a half getting her into the carrier with her bubs without losing a finger!


Think we will need to destract her...then put babies in...then let her clamber in after them! Will only take me about an hour to get home maybe less...so hopefully she will be OK! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My carrier has a top lid - there'll be no way to grab babies without her snapping...I might have to bring a second one to pop her in while we transfer the babies then put her in after them >.< and I'm bringing a towel...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> My carrier has a top lid - there'll be no way to grab babies without her snapping...I might have to bring a second one to pop her in while we transfer the babies then put her in after them >.< and I'm bringing a towel...


Yeah actually never thought of that! If you have two then thats good. I will try remember to bring my gardening gloves. Got them for my Rainbow (bunny) when she was being tempremental, but we used them for my sisters doe after she had given birth! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Do gardening gloves withstand rat bites? I don't actually think she'll attack that badly once we get hold of her though - I picked her up in the towel and she just looked a bit bemused, it was when I was putting the babies in the box after her that she was starting to snap.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Do gardening gloves withstand rat bites? I don't actually think she'll attack that badly once we get hold of her though - I picked her up in the towel and she just looked a bit bemused, it was when I was putting the babies in the box after her that she was starting to snap.


Oh OK well I will bring them in case! Apparently she is usually friendly so hopefully she will calm down when babies are a little older! We will have to sort it out when we get there! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah she might chill by the end of the week, or she might not chill til her bubs are weaned, but it's early days yet - they're just over 48 hours old!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Yeah she might chill by the end of the week, or she might not chill til her bubs are weaned, but it's early days yet - they're just over 48 hours old!


I know bless her! Are they coming with a nesting box...or did the girl keep that? Need to finish my [email protected] order lol! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

She doesn't have a nesting box per say....she could have kept the cardboard box that's in the cage but she decided last night she didn't like it and just made a nest in the corner of the cage! Box is still in there though in case she changes her mind. She's a very good nest builder :3


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> She doesn't have a nesting box per say....she could have kept the cardboard box that's in the cage but she decided last night she didn't like it and just made a nest in the corner of the cage! Box is still in there though in case she changes her mind. She's a very good nest builder :3


Ah Ok so I'm best just leaving the home building to her then! xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi niki hi argent just wanted to say you have done a great job at saving these babies and mum,shame about the dad i hope she don't go getting another female and the same thing happens again!

but anyhow i'm sure mum will settle down when babies get a little older and when she see's you holding her babies and realizes your not harming them she'll prob come over for some fuss too.

can't wait to see pics of them all.

well done again
go the A team  :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I cant wait to see some piccies of mum and babies


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> hi niki hi argent just wanted to say you have done a great job at saving these babies and mum,shame about the dad i hope she don't go getting another female and the same thing happens again!
> 
> but anyhow i'm sure mum will settle down when babies get a little older and when she see's you holding her babies and realizes your not harming them she'll prob come over for some fuss too.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Thanks hun! Yeah am sure she will get better with time! Yeah had a good mind setting up another preloved account and requesting the male! Hope she doesn't. She seem to be getting rid of all the surplus animals, she offered me a kitten and a guinea pig! Then tried emotionally blackmailing me saying they were going to the rescue on weds if she couldn't rehome them! You know she wanted to keep one of the baby rats too and hand rear it...guess to breed wth the dad 

sorry...i could have so many rants over this!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> I cant wait to see some piccies of mum and babies


 I'm gonna learn the magic of photobucket tonight to practice for when I get them!  xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Shoulda told me about the kitten >.< I'd have had it lol (not allowed in rented though boo!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes do it niki make another account and get the male ratty

what a complete cow,seems she gets these animals gets fed up and then passes them on.

really hope she don't breed rats again!

photp buckets easy get your fella to help you :thumbup:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Got a reply lets just say she didnt seem to grasp the fact that i was having a "dig" at her.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> yes do it niki make another account and get the male ratty
> 
> what a complete cow,seems she gets these animals gets fed up and then passes them on.
> 
> ...


I know! Might t#do to see if she still wants rid of him too.



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Got a reply lets just say she didnt seem to grasp the fact that i was having a "dig" at her.


Lol she thought you were being nice? Whaat she say? xx


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Sorry...but is this OK to feed them or too big?
> 
> Mikki Mothering Kit Kitten Lactol Bottle Syringe PUPPY on eBay (end time 21-Nov-10 20:29:43 GMT)


Why would you need to feed them?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Just put the formula in a normal water bottle


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Why would you need to feed them?


There is a runt. It was looking quite weak yesterday! Though was obvious this morning so hopefully is ok...just want to be prepared.



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Just put the formula in a normal water bottle


For a new born? OK! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I doubt he'll need hand feeding, if he survives the week actually. I've still not had a chance to look at the babies properly (she's such a clever protective girl). I don't really want to stress her out by scooping her up in a towel and putting her in a box  

Been trying to wait til she's climbed the bars then move the top part of the cage for the sake of my fingers but she's too fast.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I doubt he'll need hand feeding, if he survives the week actually. I've still not had a chance to look at the babies properly (she's such a clever protective girl). I don't really want to stress her out by scooping her up in a towel and putting her in a box
> 
> Been trying to wait til she's climbed the bars then move the top part of the cage for the sake of my fingers but she's too fast.


Lol well what a good mummy she is. If you can't see any babies on their own is probs a good sign!! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah she seems to have kept them all together since I found her missing bub this morning. I'd still like to at least count them >.< *impatient* I've been able to peek at a couple and the ones I could see had nice fat milk bands, and they're all very loud still.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Yeah she seems to have kept them all together since I found her missing bub this morning. I'd still like to at least count them >.< *impatient* I've been able to peek at a couple and the ones I could see had nice fat milk bands, and they're all very loud still.


Great news on the milk bands!! Hehe had forgotten the squeaking!! That will be fun esp as i plan to keep em in my room as its quietest. Good luck! xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Didnt realise it was for the runt you were trying to feed.

As long as you take care of mum shell take care of the babies you wont need to feed any of them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Did realise it was for the runt you were trying to feed.
> 
> As long as you take care of mum shell take care of the babies you wont need to feed any of them.


It was yeah! Though someone said they feed their young ones kitten milk too so might be good nutrition for the 7 week olds i have already! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

just caught this thread....well done to you both:thumbup: ive got everything crossed for the runty baby xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> just caught this thread....well done to you both:thumbup: ive got everything crossed for the runty baby xx


Thanks! Hopefully...but things seem to be going OK at the moment!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully...but things seem to be going OK at the moment!


good to hear x


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK guys I took all the advice of you lovely sensible people...
> 
> And I decided not to keep thinking about those rats...the male and pregnant female. Especially as the female had already given birth...to 19babies apparently.
> 
> So it went out my head.


Sometimes you just get an idea stuck in your head huh ?
I know exactly how that feels.

Best of luck with them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Myth said:


> Sometimes you just get an idea stuck in your head huh ?
> I know exactly how that feels.
> 
> Best of luck with them.


Thanks. It was really bugging me but I couldn't help them so I was starting to try and stop worrying...but when Argent offered to help...i couldn't just leave them!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Finally managed to get at the babies today!!!!!!!

There are 15 alive, healthy and eeping...found one dead  It looked tiny, so I'm guessing mama had rejected the little one from the get-go. It was right next to the nest though. I've left it for her to deal with as I don't want her to associate me with the loss of a pup.

On the bright side, I managed to get some pictures of the little darlings, there's going to be quite an array of markings, mostly black hoodies and variegated (sp!?) from what I can see though there will be at least one lighter coloured hood/cap. There's also one with a dark cap and three little spots on their back! All their eyes are dark I think, will be able to check in the pics.

Ended up luring mama out into the top half of the cage and shutting the door on her...don't know if it would've stressed her out further being nearby while I was handling her babies, but I only took a couple of minutes to count them, snap some pics and generally awww over them then she was back in, repairing her epic nest. 

Pics here as none of the general photo upload sites are working at the mo:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=297267&id=572116186&l=9177b047c0


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Finally managed to get at the babies today!!!!!!!
> 
> There are 15 alive, healthy and eeping...found one dead  It looked tiny, so I'm guessing mama had rejected the little one from the get-go. It was right next to the nest though. I've left it for her to deal with as I don't want her to associate me with the loss of a pup.
> 
> ...


Awww am sorry about the dead one! Poor thing! OK so its 15 now! At least I know!

The pics are so lovely!!! Is that Mum's name...Bijou? I never asked about names...though none were given in the ad! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Nah I've just dubbed her that so that I can call her something...I don't like nameless things, even my pen-drive and ipod have names!

Little lost one is going to be given a name before I take him home to be buried in my grandad's back garden over the weekend...couldn't bear the thought of throwing him in the bin >.<

The others are looking very good though, they don't vary too much in size and they're all pretty squirmy.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Nah I've just dubbed her that so that I can call her something...I don't like nameless things, even my pen-drive and ipod have names!
> 
> Little lost one is going to be given a name before I take him home to be buried in my grandad's back garden over the weekend...couldn't bear the thought of throwing him in the bin >.<
> 
> The others are looking very good though, they don't vary too much in size and they're all pretty squirmy.


Awwww thats lovely!!! Bless you! Can't wait to see them! Going to hand essay in in a sec


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ekkkkkk how cute:001_wub:.

I am so happy you guys have helped these little ones and their mum. I dont understand how anyone could have put them up for sale or how they could have put their rats in the position that mum was gona get pregnant in the first place.

You guys are stars:thumbup:.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Ekkkkkk how cute:001_wub:.
> 
> I am so happy you guys have helped these little ones and their mum. I dont understand how anyone could have put them up for sale or how they could have put their rats in the position that mum was gona get pregnant in the first place.
> 
> You guys are stars:thumbup:.


Lol thanks! I know the poor mum! Still at least she has a chance at a life now!

Now essay is in I can concentrate on getting things for them  xx


----------

